# Fort Parker SP



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Got a week scheduled at Fort Parker in Mexia coming up next month and was wondering if anyone here had been there recently and could give a little review. I read what I could find online, but the majority were at least a couple years old and was just hoping anyone had any more current experience. 

Thanks


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Haven't been, but here's a site with some recent reviews. Have fun on your stay. Let us know how you liked it (or not). I gotta say though, I haven't met a state park that I didn't like.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g56281-d146866-Reviews-Fort_Parker_State_Park-Mexia_Texas.html


----------

